# Need Help Bidding!!!!



## Ziggy The Plow (Nov 20, 2014)

So I got a call the other day to do a commercial parking lot the size is 30,400sqft. with a couple areas of back dragging because of terrace bump outs. I have always just done oversized driveways for residential and this would be my first commercial lot. Please Please help. They want it salted also and located in NorthEast Wisconsin

Oh also I have a '04 GMC Dump with a Western 9ft V Plow and Western snow spreader

Thank You


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I plow one very close in size and description. I charge $150 per push to plow, and $135 to sand the entire lot.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What's the address so we can get a satellite view of it?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$25 bucks and a bag of beef jerky. Cmon man.....


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll do it for 20.00 if you throw in a bag of sliders! Sorry Sawboy, I'm a low-baller!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

18 bucks and a mountain dew


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

$150 plow with 2 1/2" trigger + $145 salting = $395


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

hellion;1877613 said:


> $150 plow with 2 1/2" trigger + $145 salting = $395


Math.......it's your friend


----------

